# Annoying but in a good way?



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Anyone else get out of their ICE car and leave the keys in with the car running, walk away before realizing your not in your Tesla?


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

I keep thinking there's something wrong with an ICE car when I step on the accelerator pedal and it doesn't respond immediately. Conversely, when I lift my foot, it doesn't immediately slow down. What's wrong with these cars?!?!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Haven't driven an ICE since the day I got my 3. Hope to never do so again.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Midnit3 said:


> Anyone else get out of their ICE car and leave the keys in with the car running, walk away before realizing your not in your Tesla?


Yeah, and once I actually got about 100 feet away when a stranger flagged me down "um, your car is still running....." 😳


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Midnit3 said:


> Anyone else get out of their ICE car and leave the keys in with the car running, walk away before realizing your not in your Tesla?


No more ICE cars in our household, but I did the same thing returning a rental car


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It almost makes you feel like this:


----------



## Sdvorak (Oct 3, 2018)

Midnit3 said:


> Anyone else get out of their ICE car and leave the keys in with the car running, walk away before realizing your not in your Tesla?


I'm almost ashamed to admit it. I took my wife's car up to jump start my mom's car. We got hers running. Then I pulled our car back into a regular parking spot. I got out, hopped into my mom's car to take it out on the highway for 30-40 minutes to help juice the battery. Got stranded after shutting the car off to put some gas into the tank. (Turns out the battery was frozen). Some 5 hours later, I came back and.... aaaack!! The car to had been running the whole time. Since then, I practically go through a mental checklist before I exit her car.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

No but.... we left my wife’s Mustang at my work one weekend (after asking the friendly security guards to keep an eye on it), and came back Monday morning relieved to find the windows intact, wheels all on, battery not missing, etc. so I dropped her off and went in while she continued home.

Later I got a text. “I assume you gave the guards a key?” Ummmmm! No, I said. Why would you ask that? “Because there’s cigarette butts in here, the seat is reclined, and the radio is on a different station.”

Took us a couple of days to realize that even after several months of owning it, we still assumed it had walk-away locking like the Model 3.

And no, it wasn’t the security guards.


----------



## scooterman (Feb 3, 2019)

I've caught myself a couple of times leaving the car and realizing the keys were still in the ignition. Once my wife went into the store and realized she didn't have the keys; when she got back, the car was still running. Am completely spoiled now - guess we'll just have to get rid of the ICE car.


----------

